# Will adult mollie eat guppy fry?



## LariM78

I want to put a pregnant female molly in my smaller guppy tank so that she can relax and drop her fry in a more "friendly" environment because the male molly harasses her and the tiger barbs are just very active. 

One of the guppies in the small tank however dropped a batch of fry last night*w3. We counted about 10 although I'm sure there are more. They hide quite well in the gravel and the plastic plants, and the adult guppies don't seem to bother them even if they do go right past them. I am concerned that if I put an adult molly in that she may indeed eat the baby guppies. I think she's getting ready to drop now because she tends to go to one of the bottom corners and sit pretty still until one of the other fish comes and bothers her. Should I rather put her in a beeding net in the main tank?*c/p*


----------



## jrman83

Yes, they will eat them. You could possibly get away without any loss, but that will depend on the temperament of the Molly. It may be better to keep her away from the new fry until at least they are able to swim away. IME, fry have a pretty good chance once they are capable of fleeing.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

All 3 of my female guppies were pregnant, and they have all dropped 8-10 fry each in my community tank. The adults will chase the fry around the tank, but I haven't seen one get eaten yet, the fry are pretty quick and dart off into plants to hide, then the adults give up. During feeding time, the adults will swim right next to the fry and won't even look at them, they are only concerned about getting the flake food, blood worms, or BBS.


----------



## webgeek

A better idea in some inevitable situations is to feed all the fish a little over than normal so that they wont eat the fry. This dosent fit for fish like the goldfish who are eat mongers


----------

